# Phantom experts



## Grant (Jan 28, 2019)

Looking for some help on determining reproduction parts and original parts on a restored phantom. Looking at a very nice phantom and the current owner does not know enough history of the bike to know what is original or repo. What is the best method to help determine the extent of repo?

This bike would be the final bike in my collection of  middleweights

Thanks

Grant


----------



## blincoe (Jan 28, 2019)

PM sent


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 28, 2019)

Grant said:


> Looking for some help on determining reproduction parts and original parts on a restored phantom. Looking at a very nice phantom and the current owner does not know enough history of the bike to know what is original or repo. What is the best method to help determine the extent of repo?
> 
> This bike would be the final bike in my collection of  middleweights
> 
> ...





Got any pics ?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 28, 2019)

*Phantom isn't a middleweight. And pics will help.*


----------



## Grant (Jan 29, 2019)

Working on pictures, if not a middle weight what class would the phantom fall into? Is it a class of its own?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 29, 2019)

The Schwinn Phantom is a heavyweight. Balloon tires 26"x2 1/8" or 2.125" to the rest of the world, are considered heavyweight bicycles. Then add a tank, fenders, lights, horn carrier, etc. Heavyweight.

Middleweights have 26"x1 3/4" tires for Schwinn and 1.75" for everyone else. The tank, fenders and carrier for these bikes are generally scaled down a bit from the heavyweights.

Then the lightweights that have 26"x1 3/8" tires and no accessories.


----------



## Grant (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you for that explanation. Very helpful for sure.

What would you consider the top middleweight bike to have in a collection?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 29, 2019)

That's a tough one. The Murray made Sears Spaceliner is an amazing design and has its own thread pinned in the Middleweight section. Many made and a popular design that went through 3 design changes(I think). Others will be able to identify other noteworthy middleweights but that's the first to come to mind.


----------



## blincoe (Jan 29, 2019)

1955 HUFFY RADIO BIKE

@Grant


----------



## phantom (Jan 29, 2019)

IMO Top middleweight ( 56 - 58 ) Jaguar 3 speed......Re: Balloon tire or heavyweight bikes, tire size doesn't determine that. The Phantom and repro Phantoms are heavyweight frames. The Cruisers with balloon tires on them are middleweight frames IE: narrower frame at the rear dropouts than a heavy weight frame.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 29, 2019)

blincoe said:


> PM sent



Without photos to help you could be looking at anything from a real to fantasy phantom. Not to leave out that, there's a lot of red and black 90's and newer Schwinn that peps put repo phantom chain guards on, who are trying to pass of as such. Or them there at's gone and painted up a mid 50's-80 middleweight even actual heavyweights as they'd have the same frame, to look  like one too.

So, it's not like some tip bucket is going to enlighten ya. Especially b/c you don't know the difference between a heavy and middleweight, you'd be prime target for the spoof sale. .


----------



## blincoe (Jan 29, 2019)

you replied back to the wrong cabe member.

@Jeff54


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2019)

The name HeavyWeight is a made up uneducated slang name for the Balloon tire bikes. No bike manufacturer has called their Balloon bikes a heavy weight, *ever*. I've asked Jeoff Greene to produce some literature proving his widely used slang name was actually used by any bike manufacturer, but none were produced and I have yet to see any.


----------



## Grant (Jan 29, 2019)

Wow! Thanks for the education. I learn so much from you guys. I have at this point four bikes that seem to be middleweight class.  2 corvettes, 2 Jaguars what am I missing to round out the collection? All red!


----------



## phantom (Jan 29, 2019)

Grant said:


> Wow! Thanks for the education. I learn so much from you guys. I have at this point four bikes that seem to be middleweight class.  2 corvettes, 2 Jaguars what am I missing to round out the collection? All red!



In addition to the Corvette and Jaguar ( sticking with boys MW frames only ) There are Hornets, Tornados, Panthers, Typhoons, Americans, Tigers, Flying Stars, Spitfires, Fleets, Heavy Duties, Speedsters Skippers, Streamliners. All I can think of off hand.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 29, 2019)

Not to be confused with heavy duty bikes. This was copied and pasted from an original Schwinn ad.
_"Special reinforced Schwinn Cantilever frame, heavy-duty front hub, 26" x 1 3/4" Schwinn Tractor tires, heavy Duty saddle, drop forged crank, 105 gauge heavy duty spokes."_


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 29, 2019)

Grant said:


> Looking for some help on determining reproduction parts and original parts on a restored phantom. Looking at a very nice phantom and the current owner does not know enough history of the bike to know what is original or repo. What is the best method to help determine the extent of repo?
> 
> This bike would be the final bike in my collection of  middleweights
> 
> ...




Best bet is to post some pics here. The Schwinn experts can pick it apart and tell you what is or isn't correct, down to the hardware. The best time to do this is BEFORE you buy the bike, to avoid any potential disappointment if it is not up to par. Then you can make an informed decision to buy it or not. 
Be sure to include a pic of the serial number too. While it won't identify the model, it will show if the frame was made in the correct time frame to be a phantom. For instance, there was a "restored"  "Phantom" on here not long ago, with the serial number stamped on the headtube = not a real phantom.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 30, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> Best bet is to post some pics here. The Schwinn experts can pick it apart and tell you what is or isn't correct, down to the hardware. The best time to do this is BEFORE you buy the bike, to avoid any potential disappointment if it is not up to par.   "Phantom" on here not long ago, with the serial number stamped on the headtube = not a real phantom.




Yup and worse, an 1980 Schwinn Cruiser it was, yet a ballooner frame all painted in Phantom style   and repop parts  with the most obvious giveaway; rear fender mount made for cantilever brakes. That poor guy wasn't to happy, I'd guess, when he'd discovered it wasn't the $2k bike he'd thought.


----------



## Grant (Feb 3, 2019)

Sorry could never get pictures and now the seller has gone dark

Thanks


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi Grant, just so happens I got a 53 Black Phantom Saturday at our swap. It is real with original paint. The problem is someone was in process of restoring it and it was in pieces when purchased. Not a bad problem since the only thing done was original parts were rechromed. I bought it as a project to reassemble and sell. Lets talk.


----------



## Brutuskend (Apr 17, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> The Schwinn Phantom is a heavyweight. Balloon tires 26"x2 1/8" or 2.125" to the rest of the world, are considered heavyweight bicycles. Then add a tank, fenders, lights, horn carrier, etc. Heavyweight.
> 
> Middleweights have 26"x1 3/4" tires for Schwinn and 1.75" for everyone else. The tank, fenders and carrier for these bikes are generally scaled down a bit from the heavyweights.
> 
> Then the lightweights that have 26"x1 3/8" tires and no accessories.



Also if you measure across the seat stay bridge, the middle weight bikes are 2 1/2 inches across and the heavy weights are 3 inches across.


----------

